# Online source for JD 318 parts needed



## lilwing500 (Jun 17, 2012)

My local (st)dealer went belly up last year and the closest dealer is over 40 miles away. Does anyone have a good online source for parts for my 318?

Thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Try Cummins. http://www.cumminsonan.com/


----------



## TractorNoob (Aug 8, 2012)

I've had good luck getting parts for my 318 at http://www.greenpartstore.com/. Probably depends on what you need...


----------

